# مضخم العمليات وبعض تطبيقاته وتعاريفه وبارامتراته



## fmg123 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مضخم العمليات وبعض تطبيقاته وتعاريفه وبارامتراته 
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي افضل خلقه
وبعد
هذا اول موضوع اضيفه علي هذا المنتدي الرائع وبارك الله للقائمين عليه وساعدهم علي افادتنا اكثر واكثر
اليوم انا بصدد شرح مكبر العمليات وبعض تطبيقاته العملية وقدر المستطاع شرح القوانين المستخدمة فيه
اولا معني الكلمة لفظيا مكبر او مضخم هو مكون يقوم بتكبير الجهد او التيار علي حسب نوع المكون 
وكلمة عمليات نسبت اليه لانه كان المكون الاكثر شيوعا في الحاسب الاولي 
وهذا المكون يعتب بمثابة المكون الاساسي في تطبيقات التحكم الكلاسيكية"الغير معتمدة علي البرمجة او علي بروسيسور مثل ميكرو كنترولر او plcوما الي ذلك" 
اولا هو مكبر فرقي"differential amplifier"او بمعني اخر لا يكبر سوي فيرق بين جهدين احدهما جهد مرجع والاخر هو الجهد المعطي وبذلك فهو مكون حساس للجهد وليس للتيار
وله العديد من التطبيقات ويتوقف نوع التطبيق علي نوع المكونات المستخدمة وطريقة توصيلها ونبدا بابسط الاستخدامات وهي دائرة تكبير الجهد ولكن اولا نتعرف اكثر علي اطرافه وهم ثمانية اطراف وعلي الترتيب هم:-
الطرف1:يستخدم لتعديل جهد الخطا او ffset voltage
الطرف 2:طرف الدخل السالب او الذي ينتج عنه خرج به 180 درجة فرق في الطور عن الدخل
الطرف3:طرف الدخل الموجب وينتج عنه خرج متفق في الطور مع الدخل المطبق عليه
الطرف 4:يتصل بمضدر الجهد السالب
الطرف5:يتصل بمقاومة متغيرة طرفها الثابت الاخر بالطرف 1 والطرف المتغير بالجهد السالب
الطرف6:هو الطرف الذي يؤخذ من عليه جهد الخرج
الطرف 7:يتصل بجهد التغذية الموجب
الطرف 8:يسمي بالانجليزية comp2وهو غير مستخدم في الغالبية العظمي من التطبيقات
وبعد التعرف علي الاطراف نتعرف علي الخصائص وهي:-
1:- كسب الدائرة المفتوحة بلا تغذية خلفية كبير جدا يصل الي ما لا نهاية في الحالة المثالية
2:- مقاومة دخل عالية جدا تصل الي مالا نهاية في الحالة المثالية
3:- مقاومة خرج صغيرة جدا تصل الي صفر في الحالة المثالية
وبالطبع لا يمكن الوصول الي الحالة المثالية ولذلك تتراوح الماومة في الدخل للمضخم نفسه بين 6ميجا الي20 ميجا اوم- ومقاومة الخرج تتراوح من 20الي 100 اوم كما يصل الكسب الي 140دي بي ايضا وطبعا هذه القيم تتغير حسب جودة نوع المضخم
والان لنتعرف علي بارامترات مكبر العمليات وهي :-
1:نسبة الطرد لاشارة الحالة المتماثلة:- وهي قدرة مكبر العمليات علي ملاشاة الخرج الناتج عن تطبيق دخل متساوي علي الطرف الموجب والسالب والذي يفترض ان يكون خرجه صفر في الحالة المثالية ولكنه يزداد قليلا عن الصفر وكلما كان اقرب الي الصفر تكون قدرة المكبر علي الطرد او المنع اعلي وفي الحالة العادية تصل هذه القدرة الي 90دي بي .والكلمة بالانجليزية
common mode rejection ratio
2: اشارة الحالةالمتماثلة:
هو الخرج الناتج عن تطبيق دخل متماصل علي طرفي الدخل وبالانجليزية
common mode signal
وطبعا كلما وصلت هذه الاشارة الي القيم الاقرب الي الصفر كان الاداء افضل
3:كسب الدائرة المفتوحة:
هو الخرج الناتج عن تطبيق دخل علي احد طرفيه بدون دائرة تغذية عكسية
4:معامل اعادة التعديل:
والمقصود به تعديل التغير في الكسب الناتج عن تغير درجة الحرارة ومثله مثل الترانزستور يختلف من نوع الي اخروبالانجليزيةderating factor 
5:اقصي دخل ممكن :
وهو اقصي دخل يتحمله المضخم سواء موجب او سالب ومن الضروري ان نعرف عن اي مكون اليكتروني يحتاج الي تغذية كهربية خارجية ان الجهد الناتج عنه او المطبق عليه لا يمكن ان يتجاوز جهد التغذية لان هذا يؤدي الي تشبع العنصر وثبات جهد الخرج عند جهد التغذية ولكن اذا ظل الحال ثابتا لفترة طويلة يتلف العنصر ومعني ذلك ان اقصي جهد ناتج عن مضخم العمليات لا يصبح ابدا لا نهائي كما هو المفترض نظريا ولكن جهد التغذية هو اقصي خرج


وهذه اهم البارامترات وبالتاكيد هناك الكثير منها ولكن ذلك هو ما نحتاجه للمساعدة في الفكرة المبدئية عن هذاالمكون
ينقص الان التحدث عن طرق التوصيل ومعادلة جهد الخطا
جهود التغذية المستخدمة هي 15 فولت موجب مع طرف 7 وسالب مع طرف 4
اما معادلة جهد الخطا تكون عن طريق توصيل الطرف 1 مع الطرف 5 بمقاومة متغيرة والطرف المتغير منها بالجهد السالب وذلك بشرط عدم توصيل دخل علي اي من اطراف الدخل وذلك اما بفتح دائرة الدخل او توصيل الطرفين 2 و 3 بالارض وقياس الخرج بين طرف 6 والارض وتغيير قيمة المقاومة المتغيرة حتي يصل الخرج الي صفر ثم رفع المقاومة من الدائرة 
وشكل العنصر هو





وهذاهو شكل الاطراف والرمز بالدائرة
اما عن التطبيقات فهي كمل يلي :-
1: مضخم جهد عاكس:
يطبق الدخل علي الطرف 2 ويتصل الطرف 3 بالارض ويؤخذ الخرج باشارة معكوسة من علي طرف 6 والشكل التالي يوضح طريقة التوصيل


 
ويمكن توصيل مقاومة قيمتها Rin\\Routبهدف معادلة مقاومة الارض علي الطرف الموجب كي لا يمر تيار داخل مكبر العمليات فينتج عنه فرق جهد عالي يؤدي الي تغير الخرج نظرا للمقاومة العالية للدخل والعلاقة بين الدخل والخرج تتوقف علي قيم المقاومات وفقا لما يلي




والاشارة السالبة تدل علي الفرق في الطور
2:مضخم الجهد غير العاكس:-
يطبق الجهد علي طرف الدخل الغير عاكس او الطرف 3ويتصل الطرف 2 بالارضي لتكبير الفرق بين الجهد المطبق وجهد الارض الصفري وبذلك نضخم الجهد المطبق فقط والدائرة كما بالشكل



والعلاقة المستخدمة هي




3: دائرة المضخم الفرقي:
يطبق كل جهد من الجهود المراد تكبير الفرق بينها علي طرف من طرفي الدخل ويتم تكبير كل منهما بقيمة واحد اي ان مقاومتي التغذية العكسية والدخل تكون متساوية وبذلك يكون Vo=Vinلطرف 3 
ويكون Vo=-Vinللطرف 2 وبالتالي الخرج الكلي يكون محصلة الجهدين اي Vo=Vi1-Vi2
ويكون Vi1مطبق علي الطرف 3 والاخر علي الطرف 2
والشكل التالي يوضح الدارئرة المستخدمة




واذا كانت مقاومة الدخل لا تساوي مقاومة التغذية العكسية كما بالشكل نستخدم العلاقة

4:دائرة تابع الجهد:
وهي دائرة buffer بمعني ان الخرج والدخل متفقان في القيمة والاشارة وتهذف لحماية الدوائر الحساسة من ارتفاع التيار وهي كما بالشكل


 
ومن الملاحظ ان المعاوقة هنا كبيرة جدا ان الدخل يطبق علي الطرف 3 نفسه وليس علي مقاومة دخل وايضا لا يوجد تغذية عكسية وبالتالي زيادة التيار لاي قيمة لا تؤثر علي دائرة الحمل
5:دائرة تكامل الشكل الموجي:
وتقوم بتكامل معادلة الشكل الموجي لاي اشارة كهربية وهي كما بالشكل


 
وهي ذات اهمية كبيرة جدا في تطبيقات التحكم مثل PID controller
والعلاقة المستخدمة هي




والمقصود بالطرف المجموع كثابت تكامل هو قيمة الجهد ناتج عن الشحنة الابتدائية للمكثف كما ان tهي الثابت الزمني للدائرة ويساوي R*Cوالاشارة السالبة تشير الي الفرق في الطور بين الدخل والخرج



6:دوائر مقارنة الجهود:
تتصل الجهود مباشرة بالطرفين الخاصين بالدخل بلا مقاومات دخل والهدف من ذلك معرفة الفرق بين الجهدين حتي اذا كان صغير جدا في نطاق المللي فولت وبذلك لا تستخدم دائرة تغذية عكسية
ولان الكسب في هذه الحالة كبير جدا فان اي فرق جهد صغير بين الطرفين سوف يؤدي الي تشبع العنصر ويكون الخرج موجب او سالب جهد التغذية وهذا يكون مؤشر علي وجود فرق بين الجهدين المطبقين وشكل الدائرة معروف بدون رسم حيث يتصل الطرف2 و 3 بالدخلين بدون مقاومات متصلة باي من الاطراف
والله المستعان
اتمني ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم والموضوع القادم باذن الله يتحدث عن التطبيقات الاكثر تعقيدا ولذلك فقد اكتفيت بالتطبيقات البسيطة فقط وقريبا باذن الله باقي التطبيقات كاملة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## saam (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## البكري (23 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## تحسين زبار (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdoalrhman (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششكور


----------

